# Sweet Success for IBS!



## Jricken (Apr 14, 2009)

I found this press release on IBS and Sugar (natural and artificial!). This was really helpful information, I guess people with IBS _can _eat dessert!Here's the link to the Press Release: http://www.prweb.com/releases/2009/04/prweb2317254.htmEnjoy!


----------

